# New Cover Art: Bloodquest: Prisoners of the Eye of Terror by Gordon Rennie



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lo and behold how far Warhammer has come with two images.

First we have the old, the original copy of Bloodquest featuring a much slimmer Space Marine than we are used to seeing and an Ork with a viking helmet.










And now we have Captain Leonatus as he looks in the modern day, and I say he looks awesome.











LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Shit. That one is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely nice looking cover, good find


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

And I shall own this!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I personally prefer the original. The new one seems over the top and gaudy. The old one's more soft, muted and understated, almost elegant. You can tell it's an 90's novel.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome. Nice Find, LotN.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Also, I hate to double post, but here's the full cover art:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

He's so awesome he's bending his sword!

Not a fan. Like porn, I'd rather not have that close-up of a shot. I want to see all the action. :victory:


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

and not by Swallow, a small sparkle of hope


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I personally think the first image looks better. In the second one he isn't doing anything and nothing is going on, its fucking boring.

That cover would never sell the book to me, the original would though. Not because I know its history, but because shit is happening; I can get a feeling that the story may not center solely on one character, but rather a group of them.


So that cover, of the Blood Angel (who may or may not be Leonatus) gets a thumbs down from me.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Bloodquest was awesome...great art and a surprisingly moving story


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Update on this particular audio. Gordon Rennie is no longer writing it. Ben Counter is.


LotN


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Update on this particular audio. Gordon Rennie is no longer writing it. Ben Counter is.


Then, regardless of the alright work Counter has done, I no longer care.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

The old one has style and personality, the new one while technically superior is lacking... feeling. It also reminds me of the cover for The Emperors Gift, that is a boring shot of a SM is a nebulous space.


----------

